# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel & Microsoft Office

## ultramel1987

HI

I have recently installed Microsoft office 365, and since then I cannot export any Pastel reports to Excel...
It says check that you have the correct Microsoft Office installed?

Is it not compatible?

thank you

----------


## Neville Bailey

Sounds odd, because I have Office 365 installed and Pastel works fine with it.

Do you have any other versions of Office installed as well?

Perhaps also check that, if you have a 64-bit machine, that you have the 64-bit version of Office 365 installed, and not the 32-bit version, and vice versa.

----------


## Burns1234

Hi i have pastel express 12 and office 2013 installed and when i try to send a statement it says no default email client and i already set outlook as the default

----------


## Pastel

I am having the same problem, I have a 64 bit office 365 and 32 bit machine? How do I fix this as I cant get pastal to email reports/invoices?

----------

